# Best drugstore concealer!



## glamadelic (Nov 1, 2007)

I've been using CG Smoothers stick concealer for awhile now, and I've used almost all of it, so its time for me to buy a new concealer. I think I want to try something different... I mostly use concealer for undereye circles! But I find that yellow coversticks are crap for me (but maybe that's because i've only used nyc's and physicians formula) but maybe if there's a good one out there... i'll try it.

What are some of you guys fave drugstore concealers for face and undereye circles?

Thanks!!!


----------



## Aprill (Nov 1, 2007)

I like Physician's Formula


----------



## Bexy (Nov 1, 2007)

I use the one with a pink lid by Rimmel. Not sure the name. Someone here recommended it and I tried it, works well for the price.


----------



## LaItaliana (Nov 1, 2007)

loreal true match has been workin well for me and covers pretty well -- on blemishes and undereye


----------



## NYchic (Nov 1, 2007)

I love the Almay skin clearing concealer with salicylic acid. I use it as a foundation, it really covers imperfections well!!


----------



## MamaRocks (Nov 1, 2007)

Almay's is wonderful!


----------



## jessiej78 (Nov 1, 2007)

Maybelline in the stick form (looks like lipstick) is excellent- very full coverage. Physician's Formula in the clicker wand is great as well.


----------



## dixiewolf (Nov 1, 2007)

The only drugstore concealer I use is Coverblend by Exuviance


----------



## macupjunkie (Nov 1, 2007)

I'm using revlon colorstay for blemishes and it stays on great but it can look a little cakey sometimes prob because I need quite a bit to cover all my spots.


----------



## perlanga (Nov 1, 2007)

It's not drugstore, but I use avon beyond color and it works great, it has lasting power and is excellent on both blemishes and undereye circles.


----------



## Topazzz (Nov 2, 2007)

I use L'oreal True Match in W1-2-3 for under eye circles. Works great..

and for blemishes Almay for normal skin..the one in stick form. It's really good and matches my skin tone..


----------



## reesesilverstar (Nov 2, 2007)

I used to use the Maybelline stick too. I thought it was good.


----------



## fawp (Nov 2, 2007)

I really like Neutrogena's 3-in-1 undereye conclearer.


----------



## Phillycheese (Nov 2, 2007)

Revlon colourstay is what I use, Then again Im not overtly happy:

I think I'll have to take some of your advice and try a new brand


----------



## noodlenoodle (Nov 6, 2007)

Tesco - concealor by Barbara Daly $7

It has great coverage and its creamy texture makes it really easy to blend. Plus it never creases and it works with or without an eye cream underneath.


----------



## emily (Nov 7, 2007)

For under-eye: Physician's Formula Circle Rx

For anything else: Maybelline's stick concealer and ELF all over cover stick


----------



## YoursEvermore (Nov 7, 2007)

Not technically a drug store... but I use Flirt!'s concealer (available at Kohl's) and I really like it. A little goes a loooooong way, especially when applied with a brush.


----------



## speedy (Nov 7, 2007)

I like Maybelline Age Rewind. It covers well and doesn't sink into fine lines.


----------



## splum (Nov 7, 2007)

I'm going to have to jump on the Almay bandwagon here. Best drugstore concealers, hands down.


----------



## 1QTPie (Nov 7, 2007)

I like Posner in the pot and in the stick foundation (even though it can feel a little greasy at times) it the only ones that match my yellow undertones well enough and cover my blemishes like a foundation.

POSNER Cover Creme Corrective Concealer

POSNER Cover Creme Stick Foundation


----------



## spike (Nov 8, 2007)

true match works great


----------



## ginawilson (Mar 24, 2012)

Mascara, eye liner and concealer are my three must haves so when it comes to the best, I know which to get! I have dark circles , skin discoloration, old acne scars, and some new break outs that like to pop up at times and the Maybelline Cover Stick is the way to go! Best concealer I've used by far. Another great one I've tried before is Neutrogena's cover stick but it tends to leave a cakey effect after a while. Right now, the Maybelline Cover Stick is my obsession!!


----------



## DonnaJ (Mar 24, 2012)

I never use stick concealers for under my eyes. I find them too dry and they pull on the delicate skin in that area, creating more fine lines. They also tend to be a bit cakey so then they accentuate fine lines too. I prefer creamy concealers like Hard Candy Glamazon when I need something heavy duty or Revlon Age Defying Moisturizing for every day. The Revlon Age Defying Spa isn't too bad either, it's one of those click pen style.


----------



## DonnaJ (Mar 24, 2012)

Oh crap, I meant Hard Candy Glamoflauge not Glamazon. That's one of their bronzers and no I have never used it so I can't recommend it one way or the other. I guess I have bronzers and luminizers on the brain lately tho.


----------



## WiscoMama (Mar 24, 2012)

i LOVE glamoflage!!  i accidentally bought light when i meant to buy medium, so now i have 2 tubes.  i use the medium one to cover, then a little of the light to brighten.  one tube will last forEVER as you only need a tiny bit to acheive good results.  and bonus, each tube comes with a pencil (for outlining tattoos).

kris


----------



## TeresaDouglas (Mar 26, 2012)

I use the Cover Girl CG Smoothers concealer too. I like it because my skin tone isn't the easiest to find a matching concealer for, but the Smoothers Fair #705 does the trick. I use it in combination with the Cover Girl Simply Powder Foundation.


----------

